# O2 Sensor Replacement



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

Whats everybody's experience been on replacing the O2 sensor like on my 94 Altima with 325,000 miles? The weather has been kind of nice and I'm up to a short easy job, but if my bad luck holds out here's what I predict will happen-
1.) I cut the wire off the old sensor so I can put a big socket to it.
2.) I break it off in the mainfold because its probably melted to the manifold after all these years.
3.) I crack the manifold trying to remove the sensor with a 250 ft lb. impact gun.
4.) I would probably not be able to move the car with out a sensor in at all.
Or--
Can this be done as simply as it seems? Shall I just take it to the muffler shop?
Whats anybody think the outcome would be?
Thanks- Happy Holdays and New Year to the members and Moderators..


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

It really is that easy... Just go to Auto ZOne and get some PB Blaster.... Drench that thing... Let it sit for about 10 minutes... hit it with a hammer LIGHTLY about 6 times... then take your wrench and unscrew it... should be an easy job.... ANd the car willl drive without an O2 sensor... I know first hand


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for that encouragement Jadams215. I've got PB Blaster too, so thanks for that idea.. Sometimes you never think of the simple stuff like that until AFTER YOU break things or shear off bolt tops. I'll make my New Years resolution to cut my emissions by installing that sensor right away..


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

No problem man just glad i could help.... and you dont have to cut the wire... you just unplug it... really simple man... Good luck


----------



## kishan (Dec 26, 2007)

u are replacing the 02 sensor cuz its old rite but for my info, why do we have one if the car run's without it anyways?


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dont know... It runs crappy without it... i got 100miles to a full tank without one so ya.... makes a really huge difference... BUT IT WILL RUN WITHOUT AN 02 SENSOR... just from experience dont try it if you love your gas... I use 93 octane every time due to turbo... so i love my gas


----------



## desertaxguy (Nov 6, 2006)

In the immortal words of the great protector of the outdoors- "Woodsy Owl"
"give a hoot-don't pollute!"
Keep your emmissions low and your car running smooth with all the sensors working!


----------



## loxety (Dec 29, 2007)

How many O2 sensors are there in a 1994 altima and where are they located?


----------



## versace (Apr 16, 2006)

When you replace the O2 sensor, should the car be warm or can you do it when it is cold? If it needs to be warm, do you put the PB blaster on first or after the car is warmed up?


----------



## francisco006 (Dec 15, 2007)

just like theres a tool for everything theres also one for removing O2 sensors. see if u can borrow it or rent it bcause chances r ull probably use it once or twice again n thats it


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

loxety said:


> How many O2 sensors are there in a 1994 altima and where are they located?


there is an O2 sensor in the middle of your header above the resonator ..... and another in the middle of the exhaust


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

desertaxguy said:


> Whats everybody's experience been on replacing the O2 sensor like on my 94 Altima with 325,000 miles? The weather has been kind of nice and I'm up to a short easy job, but if my bad luck holds out here's what I predict will happen-
> 1.) I cut the wire off the old sensor so I can put a big socket to it.
> 2.) I break it off in the mainfold because its probably melted to the manifold after all these years.
> 3.) I crack the manifold trying to remove the sensor with a 250 ft lb. impact gun.
> ...


francisco006 is right and spray with PB blaster befor its warm and spray it again after its warm and a 7/8 wrench will work just fine on the O2 just be careful of the radiator and don't hit it with a wrench i did it a day ago its not bad


----------

